# stupid petstore



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

ok i know this has nothing to do wit dogs. but i bought a rabbit from a pet store bout a month ago for my kid. the pet store said it was a boy right. so this morning while me and the wife r asleep. the kids come busting in the room. maxwell had babies im like huh. a boy havein babys and sure enough maxwell is a maxine. wit 6 new critters to add to our pet farm we have now. i go to the pet store like what the hell man. and they said after 7 weeks bring then the bunnies. i hope they dont think them bunnies is goin to be free. i paid for there boy rabbit that was supost to be isolated from all other rabbits. and he turned out to be a she and had babies. how can i buy my dog stuff from them and they dont even know there stuff. its crazy i know its hard to tell sex on rabbits. but if they tell me a rabbit is isolated from other rabbits. i shouldnt of expected 6 little bunnies a month later. sorry for the rant but i had to blow off some steam


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

punctuation.


and thats insane. good luck with that dude.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha!! Rabbits are easy to sexy too....... sell the baby bunnies on craigslist that way you get something back


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Ha!! Rabbits are easy to sexy too....... sell the baby bunnies on craigslist that way you get something back


thats what my wife was tellin me


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

that happened with a gunea pig i got.

its hard to sex those animals tho, even for kittens.

and a lot of those little creature change sex' on you.

i wouldnt of bought a rabbit if it wasnt fixed lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

When I was a kid, we got a rabbit "Romeo", well a week later the cat brought us a baby rabbit. Romeo had babies, and the cat pulled one through the side of the cage. We changed her name to Juliet, all of the babies died the first day, she was not a good mom, and we had nothing prepared to help her.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pet stores are Terrible about sexing animals! I never trust them.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

gxkon said:


> ok i know this has nothing to do wit dogs. but i bought a rabbit from a pet store bout a month ago for my kid. the pet store said it was a boy right. so this morning while me and the wife r asleep. the kids come busting in the room. maxwell had babies im like huh. a boy havein babys and sure enough maxwell is a maxine. wit 6 new critters to add to our pet farm we have now. i go to the pet store like what the hell man. and they said after 7 weeks bring then the bunnies. i hope they dont think them bunnies is goin to be free. i paid for there boy rabbit that was supost to be isolated from all other rabbits. and he turned out to be a she and had babies. how can i buy my dog stuff from them and they dont even know there stuff. its crazy i know its hard to tell sex on rabbits. but if they tell me a rabbit is isolated from other rabbits. i shouldnt of expected 6 little bunnies a month later. sorry for the rant but i had to blow off some steam


Next time pull down the bunnies pants and make sure it doesn't need a skirt LOL
That is just horrible thought to think you are getting a boy and get a girl. My friends wife ultra sound when like that, thought they were having a girl and a baby with a stem on it popped out. Good thing they got mostly nuetral baby colors LOL


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

Same thing happend to my sisters rabbit named nickle but is a penny now


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Next time pull down the bunnies pants and make sure it doesn't need a skirt LOL
> That is just horrible thought to think you are getting a boy and get a girl. My friends wife ultra sound when like that, thought they were having a girl and a baby with a stem on it popped out. Good thing they got mostly nuetral baby colors LOL


Opposite happenedto my parents. The Dr said they were having a boy and SURPRISE!!! Im a girl...most def all girl. Hahah.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Opposite happenedto my parents. The Dr said they were having a boy and SURPRISE!!! Im a girl...most def all girl. Hahah.


None of us guys are complaining. Right guys?  :rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Rabbits are hard to sex in the first place. I say you scored now you can sell the babies back to them.or grow them for a while and then eat them they taste great.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I wouldn't say hard to sex, just invasive  you would not want your "no no" place rolled back to see what package you were carrying inside. Slit your a girl, round circle your a boy. HA! sorry a little graphic!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Come on it's easy! If they pee standing up it's a boy. :rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I Watch Family Guy In My Undies.... 
Me too lmao..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Come on it's easy! If they pee standing up it's a boy. :rofl:


that's not how it works


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

they all dead now momma wasnt feedin em


----------

